# Windstream 'Merge' with Roku and Hulu Plus



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Windstream Communications has put together a package they call "Merge".

Included is Internet access, a Roku 2 box and a 6 month subscription to Hulu Plus. Rates vary by area.

More details here: http://www.mergenow.com/#!/


----------

